# Australia Retains The Ashes



## Vyn (Sep 9, 2019)

*Steve Smith Retains The Ashes.

Actually feel sorry for England, their bowlers have been absolutely rogered by Smith this series. Anyone else been watching?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 9, 2019)

This is literally the gibberish from a Wes Anderson film.


----------



## Vyn (Sep 9, 2019)

MaxOfMetal said:


> This is literally the gibberish from a Wes Anderson film.



What are you on about cobber? All I said was Australia weren't here to fuck spiders and that England's bowlers were cactus.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 9, 2019)

So someone is making bowling shoes? Out of cacti?


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Sep 9, 2019)

ahem, allow me to translate the straya talk
"england got fucked up in cricket"
sadly that's all that I can understand from this mad max bogan speak


----------



## Vyn (Sep 9, 2019)

MaxOfMetal said:


> So someone is making bowling shoes? Out of cacti?



Nah mate, Knight gets it



KnightBrolaire said:


> ahem, allow me to translate the straya talk
> "england got fucked up in cricket"
> sadly that's all that I can understand from this mad max bogan speak



They died in the arse completely. Was like they had a fucking galah running the show.


----------



## Andromalia (Sep 14, 2019)

MaxOfMetal said:


> So someone is making bowling shoes? Out of cacti?



People who play football with the hands should have no say in the legibility of sports nomenclature.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 14, 2019)

Andromalia said:


> People who play football with the hands should have no say in the legibility of sports nomenclature.



You mean soccer? Here in real America we play handegg.


----------

